# ارجوكم محتاجة الترنيمة ديه قوي



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

لو حد عنده ترنيمة مين احن منك

بس بصوت ساتر ميخائيل

ياريت يجيبهالي 

وميرسي جد


----------



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

ومعلش عايزة ترنيمة امسك ياربي ايدي زي بطرس


----------



## K A T Y (5 يناير 2007)

ميرسي جدا علي الرد طيب حد يقولي هي الترانيم ديه اختفت

يالا مش مشكلة


----------



## koreanboy (7 يناير 2007)

ممكن اديلك سايت تدورى فى لان انتى طلبة ترانيم ميش موجودة او ممكن تكون اختفت اساسا http://www.alkaroz.net/tranim/index.php?action=album&id=23


----------



## koreanboy (7 يناير 2007)

انا عندى ترنيمة مين احن منك بس ميش عارف احطها على السيت


----------



## minaphone2 (7 يناير 2007)

هما الترانيم ديه مش عندى بس انا هاحاول ادورلك عليهم على النت  وارد عليكى


----------



## K A T Y (7 يناير 2007)

ميرسي جدا يا مينا انت وkoreanboy

تعبتكم وانا كمان مش بعرف احملها علي المنتدي


----------



## koreanboy (7 يناير 2007)

السيت ال انا بعتو ممكن تلاقى فية ال انتى عاوزا


----------



## K A T Y (7 يناير 2007)

koreanboy قال:


> السيت ال انا بعتو ممكن تلاقى فية ال انتى عاوزا


 
ميرسي جدا تعبتك


----------



## minaphone2 (8 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> انا كمان مش بعرف احملها علي المنتدي



السبب انك مبتعرفيش تحملي علي المنتدي
انه مينفعش ترفع على المنتدى 
لازم ترفعي علي موقع من دول الملف اللي انتي عاوزاه و بعد كدة تحطي اللنك في المنتدي

www.yousendit.com

http://www.rapidshare.com

http://www.megaupload.com

http://www.yousendit.com 

http://www.35mb.com 

http://www.ultimatehosting.org 

http://www.sendthisfile.com 

http://www.30mb.com 

http://www.100webspace.com/ 

http://www.sitesled.com/ 

http://www2.chinamofile.com/save.jsp 

http://www.freewebtown.com 
( لرفع الملفات المضغوطة فقط )

http://www.freehomepages.com 

http://www.250free.com 
(يرفعاملف المضغوط فقط ويجب ان تسجل دخول على الموقع كل يوم ) 

http://koolpages.com 

http://freehostz.com 

http://thefreeserver.com 

http://www.95mb.com 

http://www.tripod.com 

http://free.hostdepartment.com 

( الملفات المضغوطة فقط )

http://web.surgut.info 

http://www.putfile.com 
رفع ملفات الصور والفيديو واغاني
jpg .gif .png - 2MB
mp3 .wav .mid .3g2 .mp4 .wav - 10mb 
wmv .avi .mpg .mov .asf .asx .swf .3g2 .mp4 - 10mb 
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 10 MB 

http://www.webfile.ru 
رفع ملفات - روسي
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 10 MB

http://sharefiles.ru 
رفع ملفات - روسي
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 5 MB

http://www.updownloadserver.de
رفع ملفات 
المدة: شهر
تحميل لغاية: 250 MB

http://www.ultrashare.net
رفع ملفات 
المدة: شهر
تحميل لغاية: 30 MB 

http://www.glintfiles.net/upload.php 
رفع ملفات 
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 30 MB 

http://www.datapick.com
رفع ملفات 
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 250 MB 

www.fileanchor.com 
رفع ملفات 
المدة: 90 يوم
تحميل لغاية: 5 MB

http://www.mytempdir.com
رفع ملفات 
المدة: 21 يوما
تحميل لغاية: 25 Mb

http://www.turboupload.com
رفع ملفات 
المدة: غير محددة
تحميل لغاية: 70 Mb


مقتبس من موضوع  ++menoo++


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

ميرسي قوي يا مينا


----------



## cobcob (8 يناير 2007)

*ترنيمة امسك يا رب ايدى 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/1409035/1575160515871603_16101575_.rar.html

بالنسبة لترنيمة مين أحن منك هى عندى تلات تسجيلات ليها بس ولا واحد فيهم لساتر ميخائيل لو ينفع حاجة منهم قوليلى وانا ارفعها​*


----------



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

ميرسي يا cobcob

وياريت ترفعلي واحدة منهم

معلش هاتعبك


----------



## cobcob (10 يناير 2007)

*ترنيمة : مين أحن منك
http://www.rogepost.com/n/1512525082​*
*على فكرة أنا بنت​*


----------



## koreanboy (10 يناير 2007)

طيب يا Cobcob بتنزلى الترنيمة على السي ازاى
وشكرا لك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

ميرسي يا cobcob

انا تعبتك


----------



## ابراهيم منيرحنا (14 يناير 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=8847794&sId=tncUXo3tOeO0Bxtc


http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=8846250&sId=tncUXo3tOeO0Bxtc


http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=8847663&sId=tncUXo3tOeO0Bxtc


----------



## wiza (14 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> لو حد عنده ترنيمة مين احن منك
> 
> بس بصوت ساتر ميخائيل
> 
> ...



'lpojk


----------



## ابراهيم منيرحنا (14 يناير 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/file/8846250/5a4c2a1a/____.html


----------



## ابراهيم منيرحنا (14 يناير 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/file/8847794/4fe30481/____.html


----------



## ابراهيم منيرحنا (14 يناير 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/file/8847663/57dde7da/____.html


----------



## ابراهيم منيرحنا (14 يناير 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/file/8852578/d1ec68c8/____.html


----------



## ابراهيم منيرحنا (14 يناير 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/file/8849571/42517edd/_online.html


----------



## K A T Y (14 يناير 2007)

ميرسي جدا علي تعبك يا ابراهيم بجد تعبتك معايا


----------



## koreanboy (15 يناير 2007)

hi katy ana gbt site tany momkn tla2y el enty 3awza 
http://www.mar-mina.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=21


----------



## K A T Y (15 يناير 2007)

ميرسي يا قوي يا كورينا الموقع حلو قوي


----------



## koreanboy (15 يناير 2007)

اوك اى خدمة بس انا اسمى كوريان بوى (ولد كورى)
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
او عاوزة اى حاجة تانية اوك
بس انا بسأل يعنى اشمعنى ساتر ميخائيل يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## koreanboy (15 يناير 2007)

اوك كمان سيت 
http://www.copticnet.com/Spiritual Songs.htm
السيت دة جميل بردو


----------



## koreanboy (15 يناير 2007)

user name www.copticnet.com
pasward copticnet


----------



## koreanboy (15 يناير 2007)

دة كمان سيت بس هو بطيىء شوية
http://www.sakhra.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=89


----------



## koreanboy (15 يناير 2007)

دة كمان سيت 
http://www.orsozox.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## koreanboy (15 يناير 2007)

ودة سيت تانى بس خلى بالك لانة ممكن بيتقفل او السيرفر يقع
http://www.alkaroz.net/tranim/index.php?action=album&id=10


----------



## koreanboy (15 يناير 2007)

ودة سيت فى ترانيم حلوة
http://forum.ava-kyrillos.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12


----------



## koreanboy (15 يناير 2007)

انا اسف علشان بحط سيتات بس
http://www.stabraammonastery.com/me....php?f=2&sid=0570820f3453837769b5ae7acd543c56


----------



## koreanboy (15 يناير 2007)

http://www.al3dra.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=26


----------



## K A T Y (16 يناير 2007)

ميرسي قوي علي تعبك 

الستات حلوة قوي


----------



## koreanboy (19 يناير 2007)

http://www.st-mina.com/main/Audio.asp


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> ميرسي قوي علي تعبك
> 
> الستات حلوة قوي


الستات حلوة مين الكداب اللى قال كدة اكيد مش متجوز


----------



## K A T Y (23 يناير 2007)

oesi_no قال:


> الستات حلوة مين الكداب اللى قال كدة اكيد مش متجوز


 

ههههههههههههههههه

سوري قصدي السيتات


----------



## b_4jesus (24 يناير 2007)

*thanx ya katy 3ala el so2al 
we thnx ya mina 3ala el egaba el 7elwa dy​*


----------



## K A T Y (10 فبراير 2007)

b_4jesus قال:


> *thanx ya katy 3ala el so2al ​*
> 
> *we thnx ya mina 3ala el egaba el 7elwa dy*​


 

*ميرسي جدا لزوقك*​


----------

